# GCC Expert, 60 degree blade and offset?



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm using Roland blades and swapped from a 45 to a 60 to hopefully improve the small detailed cuts.

What offset are people using?

Right now I have it set to .175 per the GCC manual as best for small details.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I would probably up your offset to .25 because that's probably the offset of the blade you're using. You want your offset to match the offset of your blade or else you'll get the hanging chads and/or ovals. For finer detail, sometimes blades have a .50 offset in which case you'll want to use .50 for your settings. 

At any rate, you should do a circle/square cut test before cutting your whole design to make sure that the corners are sharp and the circle is round.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> At any rate, you should do a circle/square cut test before cutting your whole design to make sure that the corners are sharp and the circle is round.


Did test cuts with a square and a star. Both seemed the sharpest with the .175 setting.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Well then you have your answer!

If the setting is too high, the corners and edges will seem wavy.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

First thing I did was test cuts but any difference seems miniscule and is mostly a judgement call.

Guess I'll find out on the next run of vinyl.

Thanks


----------

